# FOTOS QUE TOMÉ CUANDO ESTUVE EN ROTTERDAM



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

HOLA ....AKI UNAS FOTOS DE ESTA CIUDAD ...INTERESANTE EN ARKITECTURA CON POCO MOVIMIENTO TURISTICO AUN.....PERO COMO ESTE AÑO ES LA CIUDAD DE LA ARKITECTURA...PUES LLAMA MAS GENTE PARA IR..POR ESO FUI CLARO...Y WENO..HICE UN TRIP POR EUROPA DE 25 DIAS....ASI K LES MOSTRARE LAS 10 CIUDADES K VISITE...PERO POR AHORA SOLO ESTA...DESPUES PONDRE MAS ...AHHH TOME MUCHAS FOTOS Y NO KISE MALOGRAR LAS FOTOS CON MI PRESENCIA..JAJAJ...WENO LES DIRE K LA GENTE DE HOLANDA SON LOS MAS AGRADABLES DE EUROPA...CON UN PERFECTO INGLES..Y DE VERDAD MUY AGRADABLES..LAS CHICAS LINDAS...LA SOCIEDAD BASTANTE ORDENADA....Y SI LE DICES K ERES DCE PERU DE FRENTE TE DICE MACHU PICCHU...COMO CASI TODOS


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

*SIGO CON MIS FOTOS...*


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

AHHH...Y SI ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR..AL DECIRME COMO PUEDO MODIFICAR EL TITUO DEL THREAD....GRACIAS


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

ESTA CIUDAD ES PEKEÑA...RECINE COMIENZA A CRECER..SUPONGO...LA CIUDAD URBANISTICAMENTE MUY ORDENADA....SUPER LIMPIA LAS CALLES....NO HYA MUCHA DIVERSION COMO LIMA..PERO ESTA BIEN...LA GENTE TIENE UN ALTO NIVEL CULTURAL...Y LE INTERESA SABER DE TODO.....ES MUY DIFERENTE A AMSTERDAN...K TAMBIEN LA CONOZCO.....PORK AKI NO JODE TANTO LA PRESENCIA DE LSO TURISTAS..COMO EN AMSTERDAN..ESO CREO YO CLARO...AHH...FUI A LO MISIO..ASI K COMI DE LO K COMPRABA EN LE SUPER..HAY COMIDA PARA CALENTAR MUY BARTA..SOLO K LA PONIAMOS NE NUESTRAS MOCHILAS Y DESPUES DE CAMINAR 4 HORAS..LISTO..COMO SI FUERA UN MICROONDAS...PTM LATEAMOS MUCHO...Y SI MUY BONITA CIUDAD..ME INTERESARIA TRABAJAR AHI..O HACER UN MASTER POR AHI...NO CIERRO ESA POSIBILIDAD


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

fp_xx said:


> AHHH...Y SI ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR..AL DECIRME COMO PUEDO MODIFICAR EL TITUO DEL THREAD....GRACIAS


Mandale un PM a algun moderador, yo creo que te podrá ayudar.
Por otro lado, muy buenas las fotos. Rotterdam parece un lugar bastante interesante.
Saludos!


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

PeR.uP said:


> Mandale un PM a algun moderador, yo creo que te podrá ayudar.
> Por otro lado, muy buenas las fotos. Rotterdam parece un lugar bastante interesante.
> Saludos!



UN PM¿


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Muy lindas tus fotos, fp xx, gracias por postearlas. Me gustó la arquitectura de Rotterdam, bonitos sus edificios modernos.

Un PM es un 'private message'...

Saludos


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Muy lindas tus fotos, fp xx, gracias por postearlas. Me gustó la arquitectura de Rotterdam, bonitos sus edificios modernos.
> 
> Un PM es un 'private message'...
> 
> Saludos


...GRACIAS CANELITA..CUALES SON LOS MODERADORES'...MMM UNA ES VANE Y LA OTRA PERSONA(S)

PUES..ROTTERDAM TIENE LA PARTICULARIDAD K ESTA ABIERTO A CUALKIER EXPRESION ARKITECTONICA , CLARO K TIENE NORMAS...AHI HAY MUCHOS ESTUDIOS IMPORTANTES DE ARKITECTURA, AUNK COMO CONOZCO MAS AMSTERDAM ..ES AHI DONDE VI MAS ESTUDIOS...PERO PEKEÑOS...LOS GRANDES ESTABAN EN LA NUEVA METROPOLI............Y EN ROTTERDAM...PUES CASI TODO ES NUEVO


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

fp_xx said:


> UN PM¿


Perdona por no explicartelo mejor  , como bien dice Canelita, es un "private message".
Saludos!

P.d.: Los moderadores los puedes encontrar en la parte inferior del subforo de Incascrapers o el Jiron o el Chasqui o cualquiera. 
Son Vane de Rosas y Skyperu34


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Buenas fotos tio!, pon mas pa ver!!


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

mangolight said:


> Buenas fotos tio!, pon mas pa ver!!


UN TOK PUES...K ESTOY COCINANDO..AHORA PONGO MAS.....ESTO DE SER AMA DE CASA AUN NO VA CONMIGO


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

fp_xx said:


> BIEN VIJEO GRACIAS POR EL DATO...YA LE MANDE UN PM..Y SABES ES K ME SONO K LA MANDE A LA PM..POR UN TOK..PERO YA VEO..COMO ES...WENO SUERTE ..CIAO...MAS TRADE PONGO MAS FOTOS....


:rofl:
Vaya confusion, menos mal que lo pudimos aclarar :cheers: 
Espero las fotos! :banana: 

saludos


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

*MAS FOTOS*

......AKI SE VE UNA D ELAS POCAS CASAS K VI









ESTE ES EL FAMOSO NAI... NETHERLANDS ARCHITECTURE INSTITUTE EN EL 1RA POS TAMBIEN SALE CON OTRA VISTA 









ESTA ES LA TORRE MENOR DEL DELFTSE POORT









STADHUIS



















DESPUES PONGO ALGUNAS MAS K ME KEDAN


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué chévere Rotterdam, espero conocer esa ciudad en dos años.


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

J Block said:


> Qué chévere Rotterdam, espero conocer esa ciudad en dos años.



AHHHH MIRA K BIEN EN 2 AÑOS..ESTARA CONSTRUIDO EL NUEVO TERMINAL DE TRENES...Y APARTE LA NUEVA PLAZA ESTARA MUCHO ANTES....EN EL TERMINAL DE AHORA SE MUESTRA LOS RENDERS..Y HAY UNA FOTO DE UN PUEBLO JOVEN DE CARACAS...DE UN CONCURSO DE FOTOGRAFIA ..O ALGO ASI....SE VE UN CERRO LLENO DE CASITAS...COLORIDAS...K ES LO TIPICO.....Y DE PASO TOMAS FOTOS DEL PUERTO..K ESTA BASTANTE ALEJADO DE LA CIUDAD....ES EL 2DO MAS GRANDE DEL MUDNO..Y SOLO LO VI DESDE EL TREN...NO PUDE TOMAR FOTOS..ESTUVE 2 DIAS NADA MAS


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Lindo Rotterdam, luce muy moderno. Gracias por las fotos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Esta ciudad es una belleza y cada día se va poniendo mas interesante en cuanto a arquitectura contemporánea. Sus nuevos edificios son bonitos y logran encajar bien en su entorno urbano, incluso grupos de ellos forman nuevos contextos interesantes sin afectar las zonas históricas.

Espero ansioso las fotos de las sgtes. ciudades. Saludos


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Esta ciudad es una belleza y cada día se va poniendo mas interesante en cuanto a arquitectura contemporánea. Sus nuevos edificios son bonitos y logran encajar bien en su entorno urbano, incluso grupos de ellos forman nuevos contextos interesantes sin afectar las zonas históricas.
> 
> Espero ansioso las fotos de las sgtes. ciudades. Saludos


HOLA SKYPERU.....SI PRONTO PONDRE 1RO MAS FOTOS DE ROTTERDAM..K AUN ME KEDAN ALGUNAS CUANTAS..Y 2DO LAS DEMAS CIUDADES..CLARO EN OTRO THREAD..SABES LA ZONAS HISTORICAS...K ESTAN MAS POR LA PARTE DEL BARRIO CHINO..ES UN SECTOR PEKEÑO..DE EDIFICIOS RESIDENCIALES PEKEÑOS...MUY ORDENADOSEN ALTURA...MAS PEKEÑOS K LOS RESIDENCIALES K HAY EN AMSTERDAN A LAS AFUERAS O CERCA AL MUSEO DE VAN GOGH...PERO TIENEN LA MISMA TEXTURA URBANA Y PAISAJISTA ..Y PRACTICAMENTE LAS CONSTRUCCIONES NUEVAS ESTAN JUNTAS..COMO LO DIJE ..ESTA CIUDAD ESTA BIEN ORGANIZADA HAY UNA FOTO DONDE HAY UN TRANVIA..ESA ZONA ES PROXIMA AL BARRIO CHINO...LA VERDAD VI POCOS CHINOS.....PERO ASI DECIA EN EL MAPA ....ESPERO K LES GUSTEN LAS FOTOS..SEGUIRE MOSTRANDO MAS


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Se ve bastante desarrollada.*


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Sí, mucho orden, EDIFICIOS ALTOS CON BONITO DISEÑO. Excelente recopilaciónkay:


----------

